# Injured pigeon walking in backwards circle



## jaytjay (Apr 4, 2014)

Please help! Jefferson (pigeon) was attacked by our ferret, 2 days ago. His visible injuries appear to be healing, he is alert and drinking water, however he cannot walk properly. He ends up falling backwards and moving in circles. His neck area is still swollen on the side of his puncture wound. I don't know what to do to help him! Please advise!


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Has he had any kind of antibiotics? If birds are attacked by animals, they really do need treatment ASAP.

I have no idea what kinds of bacteria a ferret bite could transmit, but it seems like he sure needs something to prevent any further infection.

Find a vet that knows how to treat birds.


----------



## jaytjay (Apr 4, 2014)

Thank you, but you probably know that is easier said than done. I will continue my search for a bird vet tomorrow, I know the local Petco has birds and they may know a local vet. Until then, he still has the same nasty attitude he has always had, tries to peck me when I open his cage, coos a warning when I walk by, he is very alert and as I said I know he is drinking water but not sure about food. He just seems way off balance. Immediately following the attack I checked both wings and legs but saw not visible signs of breakage.


----------



## kunju (Mar 14, 2012)

Balance issues could mean something neurological going on, eat mites, or simply lack of physical strength. Walking in circles is characteristic of pmv and other problems that affect the brain , including head concussion. 

You need to start him on some antibiotic like amoxcyllin, ciprofloxacin or enrofloxacin (baytril)...the wound on the neck might get worse without treatment.


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

jaytjay said:


> Please help! Jefferson (pigeon) was attacked by our ferret, 2 days ago. His visible injuries appear to be healing, he is alert and drinking water, however he cannot walk properly. He ends up falling backwards and moving in circles. His neck area is still swollen on the side of his puncture wound. I don't know what to do to help him! Please advise!


So sorry to hear about the accident that happened to Jefferson.
As has been advised Jefferson needs to visit a vet. The wound needs to be washed with boiled saline water and applied with antibiotic cream thereupon. Also the bird needs antibiotics given orally. A vet could better examine the wound and tell if it needs stitches.

Does Jefferson started showing neurological symptoms AFTER THE ATTACK? Or was he showing symptoms before the unfortunate incident happened to him? Cuz injuries near head/neck can cause such symptoms. If you take him to the vet,a blood test will ensure if he has pmv.
Please update us on him.


----------



## ThePigeonGene (May 30, 2014)

You said the wound on his neck is swollen.

I think it may be pressing on some nerves or otherwise affecting his balance.

Aside from what the others said about disinfecting the wound you really do need to find a vet as if there is already an infection he may need to have the swelling drained - and it cannot be good for his brain if the swelling may be affecting blood flow to his brain.

Your best bet for self treatment UNTIL you find a vet is antibiotics and cleaning the wound


----------



## jaytjay (Apr 4, 2014)

All of you guys are awesome. Thank you so much for your help. I could not get him in today but we have an appointment at 9 am tomorrow with a vet about 35 miles away. He showed no signs of neurological problems before this incident. He has always had a nasty disposition, pecking if you try to touch him but landing on your shoulder for a free ride. His accident has left all of us saddened and naturally more aware when multiple pets are out of their enclosures. We feel responsible and hope for a good outcome tomorrow. He is not as active today and I haven't seen him drinking water. I have put a heating pad in his cage in an effort to keep him warm. 

I will update after the vet visit.

Jeanne


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

If he isn't drinking, do give him some water with a small syringe or dropper into the end of his beak (never squirt into the mouth in case he aspirates it) or try dipping beak into small pot of water (keep nostrils clear of it). He could get dehydrated.


----------



## jaytjay (Apr 4, 2014)

*Jefferson lives!*

Thanks to all of you for your good advice. Jefferson's wounds are healing and he is no longer walking backwards or in circles. The vet found his wounds needed cleaning and of course he is still taking antibiotics. Turns out his neck wound was so close to his ear the swelling had his balance off. The vet confirmed what I suspected, there is no logical reason he survived the attack other than he is one tough bird! We have not had tests done to determine his sex, but I suspect Jefferson's name should be Josephine! 

Jeanne


----------



## kunju (Mar 14, 2012)

So glad Jefferson is doing better. He is very lucky to have you.


----------

